# Hauntcast 30 is here!



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

Hauntcast Radio for Haunters and Halloween Fanatics is available now at http://hauntcast.net/.
- Johnny breaks Chris’ beans and bellows his review of Scream 4.
- Is scaring the crap out of people the only objective of a haunt? Revenant reports, you decide.
- The Mistress of Mayhem leads you into the dark depths of the French and Italian catacombs.
- Chris’ spider senses are tingling as he bows down and gives up props to Spider Ryder’s Giant Spider.
- The dungeons new denizens, the Hauntcast 10 Dwarfs.
- Denny straps on the latex once again to demonstrate home made corpse lids.
- Author of Halloween: An American Holiday, An American History & newly released Halloween Nation: Behind the scenes of America’s fright night Lesley Bannatyne joins Chris for a behind the scenes sneak peek at her new book.

We are offering Tees, Baby Doll Shirts and Hoodies specials with a subscription for a limited time. Don't hesitate, get your subscription today.


----------

